

Android Desktop Phone Designed by iPhone Engineer - voidpointer
http://i.gizmodo.com/5126620/nimble-300-android-desktop-phone-designed-by-iphone-engineer

======
andr
Cool! I'd buy that as a media center remote more than a phone.

~~~
joshsharp
Yeah, it seems more a 'home device'... but they have to call it something ;) I
like the idea. Roll on Android devices!

------
pxlpshr
Like the product concept, but the presentation is definitely not Apple-esque.
Long way to go aesthetically.

